# Poland - architecture and urban scapes



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*






































































































































































































































































*Krakow*








































































































































*Gdansk*



























































































*Wroclaw*



























































































*Poznan*























































*Lodz*














































*Szczecin*





































*Katowice*




























*Torun*










































































*other - random photos*


----------



## cellist (Apr 5, 2006)

Damn,Bravo!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Warsaw*























































*Krakow*














































*Gdansk*





































*Wroclaw* 























































*Poznan*





































*Szczecin*





































*Katowice*



















*Lodz*


----------



## butch83 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well i havta say most of the pictures are splendid, thanks


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

it looks so beatiful


----------



## polskadan (Sep 24, 2006)

Great job docentx! Pics are amazing!


----------



## SLIMI-PL (Dec 8, 2005)

This is the best pictures collection from Poland I have ever seen! Good work Docent X !


----------



## Michael_23 (Mar 1, 2008)

Amazing pics!


----------

